# New smoke generator from scrap



## Gordie (Jan 2, 2021)

Made this NYE for some bacon and shoulder.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 2, 2021)

Looks like a lot of white smoke. What are you burning


----------



## Gordie (Jan 2, 2021)

Lynchee (fruit) wood and coconut husks


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 2, 2021)

Gordie said:


> Lynchee (fruit) wood and coconut husks


Did the smoke clean up some? As Peachey said it looks like pretty heavy white smoke. That can be good for a short term kick of smoke flavor but long term would leave things bitter and / or over smoked.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 2, 2021)

Haha well played gordie


----------



## Gordie (Jan 3, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Did the smoke clean up some? As Peachey said it looks like pretty heavy white smoke. That can be good for a short term kick of smoke flavor but long term would leave things bitter and / or over smoked.



I should have prefaced that this was a burnout and test with leaves and cardboard in these gifs. It smoked nicely with the fruitwood _et al._


----------

